# Pipe sizing



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

eager2start said:


> Take a look at the diagram I have attached.


No, it really doesn't. Take a look at what Ron posted. I know its plumbing, and it should be simple, but how hard can it be to drive a car really fast? Harder than it looks, just ask any NASCAR driver.

Get a pro out there and have it done properly.


----------



## PARA1 (Jul 18, 2007)

:thumbsup::laughing:


Ron The Plumber said:


> Here is a chart you figure it out.


:thumbsup::laughing::laughing::laughing:***************************:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## PARA1 (Jul 18, 2007)

Is this the TRIPLEX in question?? If so go ahead with original plans.


----------



## Skyman (Nov 21, 2008)

*Haha*

That's the strangest plan I've heard of. I doubt he'll show his head up in this forum again. You guys tore him up pretty good.
:shifty:


----------

